# which Cuban



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

I have about 150 dollars to spend on a box of Cubans. I have a dilemma. As a new Cuban smoker, what should I get. Give me your advice please.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Can't go wrong with Partagas Shorts.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bolivar Petite Coronas.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ramon Allones Special Select:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Bolivar Petite Coronas.


:tpd::dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Bolivar Petite Coronas.


:tpd:

The Admiral is right. They smoke great fresh also, which is a BIG plus. :tu


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Close your eyes and click somewhere :ss


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Bolivar Petite Coronas.


Another vote for the BPC. I've been smoking these like a crackhead lately. For a first box purchase you could do alot worse.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Close your eyes and click somewhere :ss


But what if he clicks on the Cab of Party Lusis?  :r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> But what if he clicks on the Cab of Party Lusis?  :r


He would be over budget, but very happy!:ss:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

bobarian said:


> He would be over budget, but very happy!:ss:r


But what if Raul comes to repossess his Lusis?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cuaba Distinguidos.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Or even some ERDM Choix Supremes.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Trinidad Reyes:dr


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

daniel2001 said:


> Can't go wrong with Partagas Shorts.





icehog3 said:


> Bolivar Petite Coronas.





bobarian said:


> Ramon Allones Special Select:tu


Sure you don't have $450? :r My choices in order would be Boli PC, Party Shorts, and then RASS, but all three are awesome IMO.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Maybe even some SLR Regios. 
Those ain't bad neither.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a friend that recommended a site to buy the cigars from. I do not know the rules, so I will not mention the site. I am just wondering if size of the cigar matters. I see one cigar you all like, nut it is smaller than I normally smoke. Is it better to get the better cigar that is smaller or get the bigger size and ring gauge but less popular cigar.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Is there any reason you want to buy a box of something? If you're new to CCs, why not buy a bunch of singles so that you can decide for yourself what you like best! Remember that taste is an individual thing, what many or most people like, you might not! It would be a shame to buy a box of something and it turned out that you didn't like it. Buying one, wouldn't really matter! Just my :2


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Size can matter, I'd suggest you tell us the size you'd like for reccomendations. The $150 is probably causing many to think small.

Sounds like you want something bigger since many of these mentioned are PCs. I'd strongly reccomend the RASS, as has been mentioned, will run about $180 for a box.

Also, you could do singles, say 2 of each of a good variety.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Partagas Shorts the way to go


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

hotreds said:


> Is there any reason you want to buy a box of something? If you're new to CCs, why not buy a bunch of singles so that you can decide for yourself what you like best! Remember that taste is an individual thing, what many or most people like, you might not! It would be a shame to buy a box of something and it turned out that you didn't like it. Buying one, wouldn't really matter! Just my :2


Very good point. Don't limit yourself to one box. Ask your vendor if they will sell you singles. Buy a couple of each cigar mentioned here. You can also use Dustin's list for general guideline.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Bolivar Petite Coronas.


:ss


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Bolivar Petite Coronas.


Then a RASS, then HdM Epi #2, then Cohiba SigII, then a Wine-i-door, then start hiding credit cards...

Not that this is how my life is going...:ss

Look out below


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dont waste your time on those little crayons... Get a real mans stogie!


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Bolivar Petite Coronas.


:tpd:
Boli PCs are great for those just getting started out!


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm going to be conservative here and recommend the Montecristo No.4. For a first-time Habanos smoker they are _the_ benchmark Cuban smoke IMO. :tu


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

hotreds said:


> Is there any reason you want to buy a box of something? If you're new to CCs, why not buy a bunch of singles so that you can decide for yourself what you like best! Remember that taste is an individual thing, what many or most people like, you might not! It would be a shame to buy a box of something and it turned out that you didn't like it. Buying one, wouldn't really matter! Just my :2





bonggoy said:


> Very good point. Don't limit yourself to one box. Ask your vendor if they will sell you singles. Buy a couple of each cigar mentioned here. You can also use Dustin's list for general guideline.


DITTO! 5 packs are a very good idea whan starting out. Everones tastes are different, however the smokes mentioned are excellent recommendations.


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

MONTECRISTO No.4!! So delicious :dr:dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

One of my favorite small smokes is the RA Small Club Coronas.
:dr


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

pnoon said:


> One of my favorite small smokes is the RA Small Club Coronas.
> :dr


:tpd: Not calling Peter stupid...but I do agree with the man


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Ditto on the SLR Regios or for 10 beans more the SLR Serie A.

Heck for 20 beans more you could get a box of Royal Coronas.

Buy the most cigar you can for your budget and you won't be disappointed.

Nothing wrong with PCs, I love them, but I think you'll be much happier with a robusto. Especially if you are just starting out.

Question: do you have the proper home for these smokes once you buy them?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Airborne RU said:


> Heck for 20 beans more you could get a box of Royal Coronas.


I'm all over that kind of deal:chk.......pm me please Airborne RU 
mods please delete if I have crossed into the nether regions with this post.....:gn :mn


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd got for a box of 1993 Punch Margaritas


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hk3 said:


> Or even some ERDM Choix Supremes.


Smoking one right now, and it is goooood.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> But what if Raul comes to repossess his Lusis?


Tell Raul to: "git yer own" :ss


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Since you're new to Cuban cigars, here's another vote for buying a nice sampler package from a vendor with some of the sticks mentioned here. This way you don't get stuck with a box of cigars that don't suit your palate and you get a nice intro to CCs.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Party Shorts are good for a box. The sticky on new CCs to try is quite on target, so recommend reading that.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

ucla695 said:


> Since you're new to Cuban cigars, here's another vote for buying a nice sampler package from a vendor with some of the sticks mentioned here. This way you don't get stuck with a box of cigars that don't suit your palate and you get a nice intro to CCs.


:tpd:
Hey I change my mind. If you are particular, sampler time baby.

I on the other hand like almost all of the cubans that I've smoked (Vegueros nothwithstanding) so I can be fairly brave in my purchases.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Boli PCs
Party Shorts
Monte #4s
Dip #4s
Rascc


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm, I think I will chime in here..

First off definitely go with a sampler, I like to get a couple of each so that after I smoke something different and not sure if I liked it more or less or the same or thought it was a similar smoke I can go back to it.

My currents that are great IMHO are


Hoyo d Monterrey Petit Robusto's (Medium light cigar with tons of flavor)
Hoyo d Monterrey Corono's Major Tubos (extremely smooth and subtle a great midday smoke)
Romeo y Julietta Short Churchills (Another great midday smoke especially with a hot cup of coffee)
Partagas Serie D No. 4 (Strong and full bodied not to be taken lightly, smoke on a full stomach and with your favorite, port, bourbon, sotch etc)

There are more of course but these round out a medium light to full bodied.


----------

